# Viper 5901 trouble



## Badoydoy (Sep 22, 2012)

So I believe that I have a viper 5901 and right now I am having numerous problems with it...

Last night I accidentally put the alarm into valet mode. After messing with the remote and the receiver for a while I believe I got the alarm out of valet, but there is still many problems with it. As of right now the when I try to lock the car with the remote it does not lock. Instead the remote will display the sending out signal then make an error sound. how can I reconnect the remote to the receiver so that the alarm is working again?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I moved your post to the Car Audio and Alarms forum as it is a better fit.

BG


----------

